# Decent bait shop?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I have been reading and learning a good bit here, but will be down on the 20th staying in Perdido Key right before the bridge into Pensacola and can not picture in my head where a bait/tackle shop is. I am looking for basic surf supplies (leaders, baits, license, etc) but would prefer someone that is not going to try to sell me the store. There will be 4 of us that have fished for about anything that swims, but never surf fished, so we are just out to catch something and eating them would be a bonus. Looking to fish early mornings and even evenings into night probably. Thanks for the info and more questions to come in the next week. 

Also, is thee a website/pamphlet or something that I might get without breaking the bank that will give identification and slots/limits and that type of thing?

Luke


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

There is a good Bait shop on the Pensacola side of the bridge in the Winn Dixie shopping center. They can give you some good information about fishing arround there.

There is also a very good Bait store over in Ala. It is in the shopping center that Hazzels Restrant is in. It is on the eastern side of the shopping center.

Either one can sell you what you need for what is biting when you are here.

Charles


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Hot Dog (6/11/2008)*There is a good Bait shop on the Pensacola side of the bridge in the Winn Dixie shopping center. They can give you some good information about fishing arround there.
> 
> There is also a very good Bait store over in Ala. It is in the shopping center that Hazzels Restrant is in. It is on the eastern side of the shopping center.
> 
> ...


Correct, depends on which way your are fishing. Grays is a lot closer (winn Dixie) shopping center.What state are you from. That may determine where you want to fish unless you just plan on buying AL and FL fishing license.

As far as regs type Florida saltwater regs into google and Alabama saltwater regs into google and print it out.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Also there is the one on Lilllian HWy just before you get to 98. I think it's called "Goin Fishing". Not to far from where you are staying. 

Is the one by Winn Dixie right there by the baseball/soccer fields?


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Gray's tackle by Winn Dixie is going to be closest and can give good advice. I've been going there for years.They will have Florida fishing regs.brochurefor free. You will need some way to measure your catch. They sell Florida lawsticks for $7.99 that have a summary of the regs printed on a folding ruler. You may want to just bring some type of waterproof tape with you and keep the regs handy. Or, like Deeplines said, you may want to go online to look-up regs and make your own "lawstick" before you come down.
I have found circle hooks to be best for surf fishing because it's sometimes hard to feel the bites and with circle hooks fish can hook themselves. Also, if shark fishing circle hooks will help keep the hook and leader in the corner of their mouth and (hopefully) away from the teeth.
Another good place to fish close to where you're staying is the Johnson's Beach / Big Lagoon area. If you go to the left of the boat ramp in Johnson Beach park there are some grassflats where you can catch some reds and/or specs by wading.
Good luck!


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I know exactly where the Winn Dixie is and that is less than 5 minutes from the condo, so that is good. I assume we will only fish in Florida, so figuring on just the 7 day Florida license. Will he have any of the fresh dead shrimp type bait, or will we need to run over to a fish shop for that? And if we do go to the fish shops, what size on the shrimp, and head on or off really matter? We will be grilling a lot of shrip that week, but will need some for bait too. Thanks for answering all these random questions.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

sleepyluck, not telling you how to spend your money but a 7 day lic is a waste of money in my eyes. I would have to look up the price but I think it is around $15. Just spend the $31 and have a lic for the WHOLE YEAR. Never know when you might get back down and get a ride on a boat. 

As far as shrimp on the barbie, Don't forget about the seafood place RIGHT UNDER THE BRIDGE there. Perdio Seafood.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Is that a restaraunt or a seafood pick up place? If it is the food to be cooked one, we used them the last trip and they were great! Got great fresh seafood and good people, and a resident heron that greets you at the front door. 

If it is restaraunt, then we did not use them, but there is a really good fish monger under the bridge for those of you who live there!


----------

